# Draw on screen



## BornOfFire (May 8, 2018)

What can I use to draw on screen? I have a touch screen monitor.  Similar to when people predict where people are going in football broadcasts.  Thanks.


----------



## almircampos (May 20, 2018)

I've been looking for this for hours... haven't found any solutions, yet. All the tutorials I saw were for older versions running on Windows. I've downloaded the version 21.1.1 for Mac. So...


----------



## mojonek (Apr 30, 2020)

Has something changed?
I am looking for the possibility of simple drawing
Similar to the whiteboard option in Xsplit> https://www.xsplit.com/broadcaster/manual/general-widgets/whiteboard


----------

